# RAID set not starting properly (solved maybe)

## Bigun

I have a raid set md127, consisting of sda1, sdb1, and sdc1.

Upon boot, mdstat:

```
Personalities : [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]

md123 : inactive sdc1[3](S) sdb1[1](S)

      2930269954 blocks super 1.2

md127 : inactive sda1[0](S)

      1465134977 blocks super 1.2

md124 : active raid1 sde1[1] sdd1[0]

      96256 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md125 : active raid1 sde2[1] sdd2[0]

      979840 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md126 : active raid1 sde3[1] sdd3[0]

      77074304 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

I then stop md123 and md127, then run mdadm --scan --assemble.

```
bigun # mdadm --assemble --scan

mdadm: /dev/md/127 has been started with 3 drives.
```

Then everything is fine.

```
Personalities : [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]

md127 : active raid5 sda1[0] sdc1[3] sdb1[1]

      2930269184 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

md124 : active raid1 sde1[1] sdd1[0]

      96256 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md125 : active raid1 sde2[1] sdd2[0]

      979840 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md126 : active raid1 sde3[1] sdd3[0]

      77074304 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

How do I fix this so that it starts proper upon reboot?

----------

## slis

Can you show: 

```

dmesg | grep md

```

----------

## Bigun

```
# dmesg | grep md

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/md126

[    0.489917] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    0.489989] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    0.490060] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    0.490132] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    4.925019] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    4.925093] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    4.925333] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    4.944264] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sda1

[    4.944349] md: sda1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    4.983419] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdb1

[    4.983503] md: sdb1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    5.011379] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdc1

[    5.011463] md: sdc1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    5.089528] md: Scanned 9 and added 6 devices.

[    5.089610] md: autorun ...

[    5.089677] md: considering sde3 ...

[    5.089751] md:  adding sde3 ...

[    5.089821] md: sde2 has different UUID to sde3

[    5.089891] md: sde1 has different UUID to sde3

[    5.089963] md:  adding sdd3 ...

[    5.090031] md: sdd2 has different UUID to sde3

[    5.090101] md: sdd1 has different UUID to sde3

[    5.090444] md: created md126

[    5.090514] md: bind<sdd3>

[    5.090589] md: bind<sde3>

[    5.090661] md: running: <sde3><sdd3>

[    5.091030] md/raid1:md126: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.091114] md126: detected capacity change from 0 to 78924087296

[    5.091271] md: considering sde2 ...

[    5.091341] md:  adding sde2 ...

[    5.091410] md: sde1 has different UUID to sde2

[    5.091481] md:  adding sdd2 ...

[    5.091550] md: sdd1 has different UUID to sde2

[    5.091739] md: created md125

[    5.091806] md: bind<sdd2>

[    5.091879] md: bind<sde2>

[    5.091951] md: running: <sde2><sdd2>

[    5.092208] md/raid1:md125: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.092289] md125: detected capacity change from 0 to 1003356160

[    5.092389] md: considering sde1 ...

[    5.092459] md:  adding sde1 ...

[    5.092528] md:  adding sdd1 ...

[    5.092701] md: created md124

[    5.092776] md: bind<sdd1>

[    5.092848] md: bind<sde1>

[    5.092921] md: running: <sde1><sdd1>

[    5.093146] md/raid1:md124: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.093227] md124: detected capacity change from 0 to 98566144

[    5.093325] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    5.123642]  md126: unknown partition table

[    5.166284] UDF-fs: warning (device md126): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

[    5.204372] XFS (md126): Mounting Filesystem

[    5.384509] XFS (md126): Ending clean mount

[    8.336987]  md124: unknown partition table

[    8.500379]  md125: unknown partition table

[    8.546523] md: bind<sda1>

[    8.548516] md: bind<sdb1>

[    8.550144] md: bind<sdc1>

[   10.032886] Adding 979836k swap on /dev/md125.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979836k

[   10.054665] XFS (md127): SB buffer read failed

[  359.440817] md: md127 stopped.

[  359.440823] md: unbind<sda1>

[  359.442966] md: export_rdev(sda1)

[  361.525674] md: md123 stopped.

[  361.525681] md: unbind<sdc1>

[  361.531852] md: export_rdev(sdc1)

[  361.531900] md: unbind<sdb1>

[  361.536847] md: export_rdev(sdb1)

[  365.762656] md: md127 stopped.

[  365.763364] md: bind<sdb1>

[  365.763898] md: bind<sdc1>

[  365.764020] md: bind<sda1>

[  365.765414] md/raid:md127: device sda1 operational as raid disk 0

[  365.765417] md/raid:md127: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 2

[  365.765418] md/raid:md127: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 1

[  365.765656] md/raid:md127: allocated 3190kB

[  365.765839] md/raid:md127: raid level 5 active with 3 out of 3 devices, algorithm 2

[  365.765865] md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 3000595644416

[  365.766131]  md127: unknown partition table

[ 1234.385072] XFS (md127): Mounting Filesystem

[ 1234.588983] XFS (md127): Ending clean mount

[ 3672.304261] XFS (md127): Mounting Filesystem

[ 3672.446578] XFS (md127): Ending clean mount

```

Also pastebin'd all dmesg output.

Looks like udev is setting up that raid.

----------

## s4e8

Out of topic, you should select HIGHMEM64G because you have 8G RAM.

----------

## Bigun

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> Out of topic, you should select HIGHMEM64G because you have 8G RAM.

 

Thanks for the sweet tip, I thought the limitation was a 32-bit thing?  I thought only 64-bit could handle registers that high.

(Last OT post I swear)

----------

## Bigun

Oddly enough, when I rebooted:

```
$ cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]

md127 : active raid5 sdc1[3] sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      2930269184 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

md124 : active raid1 sde1[1] sdd1[0]

      96256 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md125 : active raid1 sde2[1] sdd2[0]

      979840 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md126 : active raid1 sde3[1] sdd3[0]

      77074304 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

I'm going to mark the thread as solved until I see this behavior again.

----------

